# 2005 Dodge Magnum RT Build



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I guess I will start this thread now... I will update it as I get more completed.

what I am doing is adding to my already going stereo install in my magnum.

I plan on using my existing alpine ida-x100 deck, kicker L7-12, and MA Audio mono amp

to that I am adding my A.D.S. PH30.2 6 channel amp and doing a 3-way active front stage for sound. I am going to attempt to not need any rear fill... so NO rear speakers

I will add what front components I am using when I know...lol

the other day I started by taking some of the interior pieces out...





































then I got my rca's ran... ended up running them under the center console. there is a perfect spot for them to lay beside the HVAC duct.




























then I pulled the rest of the speakers out of the dash...





























-Ryan


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

now that I had all the lower trim pieces pulled out... I changed my mind and run the speaker wiring up in the headliner so I pulled down the weatherstripping...



















first wire I ran was for the door... what a PITA. I had to move the park brake assembly out of the way to gain access to the hole to get to the door...



















door is now done!!!!










then I got the other 2 drivers front wires done one I left in the a-pillar and the other to the dash location. so 3 total runs in the a-pillar...










as you can see here the wires just lay up in the headliner...



















the wires run down in the back next to the seat behind the plastic...










then in the back the are neatly labeled











-Ryan


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

I got the amp taken out of the truck and started on making the amp mounting board...



















its in its spot for mock up...



















nice... it lifts up...lol










since I put the 6 channel amp where my "mopar" panel was I had to raise the panel up... I started by cutting the panel down a bit...










panel done and covered back over...










panel done and attached to top panel ... this panel will sit in front of the sub enclosure and above the ADS amp...





























-Ryan


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

now that the top panel is done it is time to cover the amp board and get it installed...

covering the panel...



















as you can see here the amp is mounted to the board with 4 carriage bolts...










amp bolted down...










panel in place and bolted to the stock floor...










here you can see the existing mono amp I already had in there...










getting ready to wire the amp here...

wiring mess...lol










wire sleeves put on and getting tied up...










all of it is wired and tied up










all that is left is to hock the wires up to the amp.










as soon as I get more parts in I will continue with mocking up and mounting the mid base and running power wires for the amps.


more to come real soon...


-Ryan


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks nice!


----------



## thebigjimsho (Jan 11, 2009)

How is that a/d/s/ amp? I was a big a/d/s/ fan but I believe those amps came out right about the time a/d/s/ was bought out.


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

thebigjimsho said:


> How is that a/d/s/ amp? I was a big a/d/s/ fan but I believe those amps came out right about the time a/d/s/ was bought out.



I when I first got this amp about 4-6 months ago I put it in my truck and tunablity it AWESOME!!! worked out great. really the only reason I took it out is I was tryin to us it as a 4 channel and mono amp. so I am going to us it in here instead and put different amps in the truck.


-Ryan


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Install is looking real clean. Definitely like the raised Mopar for a logo...too bad not enough room to put "It's a Hemi" lol


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

here we go it has been a while but I am finally done with the install of all the components...

here is a quick summary of what I ended up with...

Amp - ADS PH30.2 - 6 channel

Mid Bass - Image Dynamics - CXS64
Mid Range - Tang Band - W3-881SJ
Tweeters - Image Dynamics - NX30

all will be running active... tuning starts today 

now to continue where we left off

I added the fuse distribution block, cutoff switch, and inline fuse...

I got a switch and fuse and made mounting tabs for them...




























then mounted my distribution block...










did some wiring...




























connected my ground cable to the extra seat bolt stud that is at the back of the rear seats...


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

next I did more cleaning up of the wiring... lol






































only slight mess...lots of extra wire length... lmao



















I did also add in a squirrel fan under the floor to move air around (not shown)...

and added in my mid bass control wire (not shown)...


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally Time to install some speakers...

here is what I have...

Mid Bass - Image Dynamics - CXS64










Mid Range - Tang Band - W3-881SJ



















Tweeters - Image Dynamics - NX30



















I started by getting the mid bass mounted I used the stock 6-1/2" adapter ring...
to that I had to space it out some so I used CUTTING BOARD :mrgreen:


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

I tested the fitting...










then sealed the rings together...




























and added foam to the speaker...










doors done...


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

mid ranges were next...

these fit the pocket AWESOME!!!!

ended up having to drill a couple holes as the stock clips wouldnt workout right...










speakers mounted...



















and finally the tweeters...

they were already mounted in the pillars for me so this was just a matter of wiring and putting in place...



















that concludes my stereo write-up...

I really hope some of this info I have put together can help people out in the future.


-Ryan


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Looks great so far. Let me know when you get sick of that a/d/s/ amp, I never should have sold the ones I had.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I would change the ground IMO but otherwise looks great. How do the tweeters sound right there? I am thinking about putting my tweets there in my Challenger.


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

the727kid said:


> I would change the ground IMO but otherwise looks great. How do the tweeters sound right there? I am thinking about putting my tweets there in my Challenger.



where would you have the ground???

I will find out in a bit how the tweeters sound... we are tuning it right now


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

well BLDMOVS and I got it tuned!!!!! sounds great


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

nice work, like the ADS amplifier.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

what are your adapters made of?


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> what are your adapters made of?


poly cutting board from walmart...


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the install...good looking A/D/S amp, matches the one I have in the F.S. Section.


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Love the install...good looking A/D/S amp, matches the one I have in the F.S. Section.



I know that is what made me spot the one you got


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if enough people know how good those TangBands are, they sound pretty sweet. 
I love the TechFlex work, I need to quit being so cheap and buy some.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

imahemi said:


> poly cutting board from walmart...


screwed it to the baffle and caulked it? how is it holding up?


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> screwed it to the baffle and caulked it? how is it holding up?



there is the factory 6.5 adapter ring... a bead of silicone, then a cutting board ring then a bead of silicone. so far I havent noticed anything wrong with them. I have only driven the car a little bit since the install.

-R


----------



## suds1228 (Apr 22, 2008)

Creative, worked w/ what you had. Simple and Clean. The way it should be done! Nice job.


----------



## B.high (Apr 23, 2009)

Still looks good man


----------



## B.high (Apr 23, 2009)

Work in progress


----------



## B.high (Apr 23, 2009)

I will post more pics in a diffrent post, I'm Doing some remodeling with my old PPI PC4800 and I'm looking for a PPI PC21400 for the Subs.


----------

